#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Schlumberger Techlog 2018 Petrophysics Software full working is available now

## fered

Hello everyone,

Here is the links of latest versions:

Schlumberger Techlog 2018 Petrophysics wellbore Software

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



To Get License and MED find me on this address: tnudefski@gmail.com
cheersSee More: Schlumberger Techlog 2018 Petrophysics Software full working is available now

----------


## fered

Hello everyone,
Here is the links of latest versions:
Schlumberger Techlog 2018 Petrophysics wellbore Software
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
To Get License and MED find me on this address: tnudefski@gmail.com
cheers

----------


## mohammedrafique

what is password for zip

----------


## mahmoudsaied

how can download techlog please .

----------


## osama777

what is password for zip

----------


## moh84

Can someone share the zip password please ?

----------


## Pitter

Password:  JLJCTv4EJ2WwWpLRD+9p4nzNQePS8XpiCXfxCpvE

----------


## Yengineer

Havent been here since a long time.
I see the egpet.net has transformed itself to a online store.

----------


## Rickey Kelvin

Software not opening. How to get license file

----------


## Rickey Kelvin

@tnudefski@gmail.com-Kindly share the MED & License file.

----------


## rodstring

Please send decryption Key

----------


## loverboybvs

Kindly share the MED & License file @ loverboybvs@gmail.com

----------


## keztabec

greetings from colombia. share the MED & License file @ keztabec@gmail.com

See More: Schlumberger Techlog 2018 Petrophysics Software full working is available now

----------


## DAVAKMAL

pleaseeeee share the MED & License file @ akmal_davirov@mail.ru

----------


## EYAD DAD

Kindly share the MED & License file

----------


## firedragon76

Please share the MED & License file @ mc19760@gmail.com . Thank you!

----------


## samuelektro

Years ago egpet was a great forum to share free info. Now there are a lot of M0r0n$ selling the softwares and info. 
What a shame!

----------


## TerryBogardRBO

What is decripted key for MEGA

----------


## Jahan74

I have Geolog 21 and techlog 2021 installation files and also Geolog 20 with unlimited license
Email me if anyone would like to exchange:
hosseinjahan49@yahoo.com

----------


## petcad

Please share the MED & License file to tecnogadgetsperu@gmail.com . Thank you!

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mmb_b

Please share the MED & License file mmb_b171@hotmail.com

----------

